# Yellow, Blackwater, East



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Heck of a day. Didn't score too many trout at BW or Yellow, so we packed up and headed over to the East River. NJD out fished me AGAIN, maybe over 20 trout to my 10 or so.

The East River was the best of the bunch and we scored quite a few fish. We had three well over 15 inch keepers, but most of the fish were either below the slot or squeakers, right at that 15" mark where we debated whether to keep them or not, so we sent them back to see Poseidon. 

Happy New Year!! AP


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice job...what sort of depth were they at if you don't mind?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

The depths varied regardless of where we were. All waters fished had depths from 2 feet to 21 feet. The key was cast and retrieve and troll speed. Some wanted it fast and others wanted it slow, some even wanted it just sat on the bottom. You had to try fast, slow, and dead stick, and then put it together.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice, is that Cajun red line I see?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Very nice, is that Cajun red line I see?



LOL. No, NJD was using straight red braid after a big hybrid broke off his flourocarbon leader. The straight braid sure didn't seem to bother the fish at all. I was using camo colored Excel monofilament, and NJD outfished me 2 to 1.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Good eating sized right there.
Thanks for report, pic, & catch 'em up.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

You guys are making me jealous, lol! Another nice day.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What kind of rod is NJD using?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

That is a Carrot Stick. I have 4 of them and have never broken one. Love them because they are light weight, I've got problems with my hands and arms and need a light rod and reel set up. 

NJD


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That's cool, I think I have looked at a few. How well are they for throwing those mirrodines?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That's cool, I think I have looked at a few. How well are they for throwing those mirrodines?



Have no idea--never really use Mirror Lures. But they work fine for any other lures that I've used. I prefer them for soft plastics and spinnerbaits. 

NJD


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Took the boat out in Blackwater Bay this evening and caught about a dozen specks ranging from 10-17".


----------

